# ** 4th of July Parade--- The Show Went On **



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Miss K and I headed down to Westcliffe/Silvercliffe yesterday for the 4th of July parade. As we rounded the "S" bend on the east side of town, we were stopped by a sheriff's road block. I thought what the---. We pulled up to the flashing cruisers, and the deputy there asked me if I was a patriot. I said "your damn right I am, but I'm not march'in in the parade."

Turns out, Sheriff Fred Jobe had road blocks set up at all 3 main roads leading into town to direct SCPC members and all marchers carrying weapons in the parade to a staging area where local law officers made sure weapons were unloaded before the march.

.The parade got underway on scheduled. Heres a few pics. of Americans expressing their opinion.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Miss K and I headed down to Westcliffe/Silvercliffe yesterday for the 4th of July parade. As we rounded the "S" bend on the east side of town, we were stopped by a sheriff's road block. I thought what the---. We pulled up to the flashing cruisers, and the deputy there asked me if I was a patriot. I said "your damn right I am, but I'm not march'in in the parade."
> 
> Turns out, Sheriff Fred Jobe had road blocks set up at all 3 main roads leading into town to direct SCPC members and all marchers carrying weapons in the parade to a staging area where local law officers made sure weapons were unloaded before the march.
> 
> .The parade got underway on scheduled. Heres a few pics. of Americans expressing their opinion.


Sorry guys/gals--- this damn computer just posted all by itself. I did say some bad words.lol.

First pic is of the Patriots staging area in front of Club America. There were a few hundred of'em. I'll have a count later this week.









They had the freedom marchers divided up into three groups throughout the parade. This is the lead banner









This is another local group---back behind the deuce there was another 80 or so marchers.









The third group of marchers is back at the end of the pic.(about 100 more) and were followed by Custer County's fine VFD.









Blizzard the "Performing longhorn" made his patriot appearance.









American freedom fighters must come in all ages, shapes and sizes--- this is one of my favorites--- cool hat, cool shoes and a cool shooter.lol.









The parade went by and headed into downtown Westcilffe--- looks like everyone was hav'in a good time.









After the parade, we checked out the big flea market and the old car show, then headed back up to the ranch for barbeque rib-eyes and a bit of beer.

awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

that is so coooool

glad they were able to march in the parade

after all the 4th is a day for patriots and upholders of the constitution

we need more people across the nation to get out and show their support of our rights

theres a long horn under that girl holding the flag?

didnt notice it,just her


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics Cat ! Thanks for keeping us posted on this.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome, glad the show went on! Did those guns jump out of any of the owners hands and cause any damage? Just curious since it's the guns that are bad. Lol. Glad to see the patriots marching.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good point Wayne ! What a bunch of louts we are....Not even asking about the poor bystanders.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Cat, thanks for the report, good to see those law abiding citizen's keeping their cool with all those gun's around.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Glad to see the pics of all the folk there. The kids said our parade went pretty good also. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Simply awesome, Dave! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Good point Wayne ! What a bunch of louts we are....Not even asking about the poor bystanders.....


There were about 15 democrats (the ones that wanted to cancel the parade) that had the gall to march out in front of the parade. I heard quite a bit of boo'in from the "poor bystanders" down the route, which helped set the mood of the day--- which was of course--- God bless America, God bless freedom, in God we trust, (I wonder why some people have a problem with that word?---you can figure out which one).

Just can't figure some people out. As they passed in front of us they waved real big and smiled. Where do you think there brain was. Now--- They see an old ******* cowboy that takes sides on things like right and wrong and aint afraid to say so sit'in there, wear'in his good wide brimmed hat (of course.lol.) and a red, white and blue shirt with stars, a pistol on his hip--- and they want to be friendly.

Well--- I gave them a hand sign--- and it wasn't a wave. Miss K smacked me and told me I was be'in Grumpy.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's great catcapper... I would have loaded my gun after the law checked it...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*THANKS DAVE--------MADE My Day------------Thanks for sharing this ---God Bless America-sb*


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

An encouraging and uplifting series of photos. LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

so i am curious.

why wouldnt they let them carry loaded weapons?

carrying an unloaded fire arm is kinda pointless,might as well just be carrying a stick

i guess i would have either loaded aftr the inspection,or told them it is my right to carry a loaded weapon


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> so i am curious.
> 
> why wouldnt they let them carry loaded weapons?
> 
> ...


The Sheriff decided no live rounds or mags ( for the marchers) as a safety measure Tim. With all the crap from the valley liberals in the last two weeks--- imagine the after shock if someone with a loaded weapon had fallen and their rifle or pistol had discharged into the crowd. Heck, Obama would have had that up on his teleprompter that evening, and signed a few more executive orders for somethin'in.

The march was to show public support for the Colorado Sheriff's law suit against the state on the new gun laws that just went into effect July 1st 2013, and to rally against those who would chose to take 2nd Amendment rights away from Americans.

There were plenty of loaded firearms in town on the 4th. Dozens of parade spectators showed their support by carrying weapons, and the majority of those firearms "were" loaded according to Colorado open carry laws. I talked to one of the deputys for about 20 minutes before the parade and nothing was mentioned about the pistol on my hip--- it had a magazine in it, and his did too LOL.

The local paper that raised such a fuss about all the dangers of ordinary folks carrying firearm in town comes out this Thursday. What will the editor have to say, since to my knowledge, everything went smoothly with the dangerous gun tot'in patriots.lol.

Will the editor eat crow--- or quiche?. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Somehow I doubt his liberal stance will come into at


----------

